# 97 GXE front OEM bumper options



## specalk (May 2, 2004)

like the title says what options do i have with swaping out OEM front bumpers on to a 97 GXE.. reasion is front bumper was smacked and insurance is getting me a new one so i want to know if i can put on a 200sx one with the little part on the bottom that makes it look like it have a front lip spolyer


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what options do u have? any 95-99sentra/200sx will fit....just pick the one u like the most and go with it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

any front bumper cover from a B14 will fit


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 200sx/98 sentra se bumper on my se-l. Cant stand any of the other ones.


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> any front bumper cover from a B14 will fit





nizzan4u2nv said:


> I have a 200sx/98 sentra se bumper on my se-l. Cant stand any of the other ones.


so, any bumper from a b14 will bolt right on without having to do any mods to it? do you have to replace the absorber or reinforcement too, or will the existing ones fit all the bumpers?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Here's mine:









Even though nizzan4u2nv "can't stand any of the other ones" I personally like this OEM replacememnt the best. His is eligible for the lip, but I like the round look alot better. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Tom, where the hell you been
havent seen you in OT


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to like that one too, but got tired of it after having it for 4 years. :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^so i took over his bumper....temporarily of course, sure beat the hell outta my 96 style bumper


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

HAHA oh yeah, I almost forgot about that heh. :loser:


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

What bumper is that Tom? I like the look of it and it doesnt have the spot for a front license plate.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

98 200sx/99sentra bumper. How could you have never seen that before.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> 98 200sx/99sentra bumper. How could you have never seen that before.


Is your name Tom?! LOL, j/k..

But like he said, it's the '98-200sx/99-Sentra bumper. Waiting for sides and rear so everything can be done at once. :thumbup:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

SHIT, im whoever I wanna be. jk. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

its the cursed 99 bumper with a gap in the middle so any attempt to cosmetically mod the front end of your car is ruined


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Glyphon said:


> so, any bumper from a b14 will bolt right on without having to do any mods to it? do you have to replace the absorber or reinforcement too, or will the existing ones fit all the bumpers?


Nothing major like that. To go from the 97 to the 98 rounded style bumper I had to remove the two top moounting tabs, other than that it was perfect.


----------



## razorg (Jun 10, 2004)

*where did you get it?*



nizzan4u2nv said:


> I have a 200sx/98 sentra se bumper on my se-l. Cant stand any of the other ones.


Hey, I was wondering where did you get your front lip from?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

razorg said:


> Hey, I was wondering where did you get your front lip from?


I made it myself.


----------



## MillerTime1.6 (Feb 2, 2004)

do a write up!!! that looks sick as hell :thumbup:


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> I have a 200sx/98 sentra se bumper on my se-l. Cant stand any of the other ones.


best B14 bumper IMO


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

that is sick... I'll never buy an aftermarket kit for my car. All OEM for me


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

It looks kinda different now, I cut the 3 pillar things in the air damn and took the fogs out. It really looks aftermarket now. Ill get some pics up later.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^

I need a write up on that lip..also if you took the pillars and fogs out, i bet that shit looks sick...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i know it ain't oem..but looks similar hehe


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

The update I promised.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

u owe me new pants.
very nice.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......it needs a FMIC in there now, as it doesnt look right just open like that 

:thumbup:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......it needs a FMIC in there now, as it doesnt look right just open like that
> 
> :thumbup:


Dont worry, im way ahead of you. In due time. :thumbup:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> The update I promised.


very nice ! 

man i gotta see this in person .. from behind on the freeway is not enough


----------

